# CA Community tank. what you think??



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

Just stock my empty 75 gal (60L*18W*16H). Got fish from fishfarm ken hook me up. Here is the stock list and pics. thinking of add some plastic plants what do you think?
Pair F1 HRP "Rio Monga"
Pair F1 Leutistic HRP
Pair F1 C. Cutteri "Rio Jutiapa"
Pair Cryptoheros Myrnae
2 F1 A. Labiatus "Lago Nicaragua"
2 F1 Herichthys Labridens Blue Taninul
2 F2 Vieja Hartwegi
2 Pearsei.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the fish and the tank. Nice substrate too. It looks great. Ken Davis has awesome stock. As far as plants, I prefer real ones. But I've seen some plastic and/or silk plants that have looked nice too. I think it would make a world of difference if you moved some of the driftwood from the back of the tank a little closer to the front.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great fish and I love the 75g long.

But I dont know about Community. It's gonna be WW3 in there soon enough.

...Bill


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

i know this is temp am planning on getting a 210 or plus tank. probably won't keep the F1 A. Labiatus "Lago Nicaragua"


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome tank. Love the driftwood! I have to 2nd Terd and say go with real plants - I just set-up my 75g and I have some real plants - Valisnaria and a few stem plants (which are always being uprooted and eaten)... Anubias and Java fern are easy to care for plants and they can be fastened to a stone or piece of wood - making them perfect for cichlid tanks.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow awesome setup and tank! Beautiful fish! :thumb: :drooling:

By the way I was looking on Ken Davis's site and the only stock list I can find is the 2003 list with only SA's. How do you find the CA's? Is there a different list?


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

heres the link:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=231772


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I tend to decorate like you do. I always feel like i should leave the front open for swimming space.

I just got hooked up with some anubias that are in a piece of drift wood. with these and java fern you can just drill a hole and stuff the roots in looks nice. I like floating plants too. Watersprite and duckweed are great IMO.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

It is too bad Ken doesn't seem to update his actual website. I have thought of getting some fish in the future and it would be great if he had updated stock lists on this site. Like *CiChLiD LoVeR128* said there really aren't any CA listed on this stock list that is on the website. Oh, well.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

awesome stock

the thing thast sucks is there is no real for sale forum here. ken posts his updated list monthly over on MFK


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

am already shopping around for a bigger tank. do you think a 240 will be enough space for all of the fish or should keep the 75 as well and split the fish in both tanks having the smaller ones in the 75 and the big boys in the 240. i can get a 240 gal glass tank for 450 is that a good deal?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> ken posts his updated list monthly over on MFK


No offense to him or anything but that's just wierd! :lol:

Why doesn't he update his site? :?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Great looking setup and occupants, might want to consider going with an eight foot tank instead of the six foot though. You are going to need the larger footprint for those beasts.

I purchased his first mystery box a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't be happier with the fish I received.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > ken posts his updated list monthly over on MFK
> 
> 
> No offense to him or anything but that's just wierd! :lol:
> ...


He's probably too busy breeding and collecting fish, not to mention shipping them. He is great at replying to e-mails and text messages though.


----------



## jgmeinho (Oct 28, 2007)

Save yourself some money and get a couple of smaller tanks for your pairs. When they breed they will have the possiblity of destroying each other.

Get a few 30 long or 40 breeders for them. Craigslist is your friend, especially during this recession. Or place 2 pairs with a few of the others in a 75 gallon. Will be much more cost effective then a giant tank for all of them.

Just a suggestion. I don't post much on here, but your thread is interesting. You have several very similar pairs, placing them in different tanks will allow you to breed them if you want. I place young pairs in large tanks to grow them out, then when they want to breed remove them to the smaller tanks (with some dither cichlid, behind eggcrate if you are afraid for his/her safety). Then you can watch the parents take care of the fry (the fun part)

Just a suggestion.


----------



## jgmeinho (Oct 28, 2007)

Another advantage of a few smaller tanks is that you have room to play around. Keeping multiple different cichlids together is a ****-shoot. It is hit or miss/ not a science. No one here really has a clue what will work with your particular fish, or your fish keeping habits. So if you have a couple of tanks to move fish around in, then you are covered to experiment.....

That is how you wind up with 40 tanks in your basement.... just ask my wife.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

illy-d said:


> go with real plants


Maybe it's worth a try, but with your stock list, I really don't think it is. Most CA will at least up root plants, if not eat or at least chew them up and spit it out, though of course there are always a few instances when they don't. Most Veija will eat anything green. Never owned pearsi, but know of others that have, and they definately eat up anything green. Pearsi are known for that. If I were you and wanted something green, I'd go plastic ----much better chance of working well and won't make the same kind of mess.


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

decided not to add plants. i Just don't have room for so many tank. I know a 240 is big but still i will only will need one tank stand compared to 8


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

Here we go again i was doing some thinking on how to keep as many of my fish with out having to sell them due to space or aggression i've come up with this.
Plan A:
45 Gal.(48*14*16* Currently a planted community tank)
-Pair of HRP "Rio Monga"
75Gal. (60*18*16)
-Pair of Vieja Hartwegi
-Pair of Cutteri
240 Gal.(still shopping for)
-2 C. Myrnae
-1 A. Labiatus
-2 H. Labriden
-Pair Pearsei

Plan B:
45Gal.
-Pair of HRP "Rio Monga
-Pair of Cutteri
75Gal.
-Pair of Vieja Hartwegi
-2 C. Myrnae
240Gal.
-1 or 2 A Labiatus
-2 H. Labriden
-Pair of Pearsei

Let me know what you Think. In Plan B can i do a 180 instead of the 240?


----------

